# Régularisation refusée



## Gabcoiff (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous demander de m'éclairer sur quelques points suivants, svp:

- Fin de contrat avec 8 mois d'ancienneté, ai-je droit à une indemnité de rupture ? C'est AI.

- Fin de contrat en AI, 35 semaines. 30h/semaine, taux 4,86€ brut (3,8€ net), salaire mensualisé 332,50€ net.
Avec un planning très variable car les jours ne sont pas fixé ni les horaires, le PE a précisé (clause) de ne pas dépasser 120h/mois.

J'ai dit au PE qu'il faut faire une régularisation, il a refusé car jamais dépassé 120h.

Que pensez-vous vous ?

Je vous remercie et bonne journée à vous


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

puisque notre salaire est calculé à l'année, et lissé, il arrive que nous fassions plus que ce qui est prévu certains mois et moins certains autres.
Imagine un forfait type enseignant qui débute en septembre, et se termine fin juin, il manque 2 mois de salaires, car toi, tu aura travaillé tous les mois prévus au contrat sur une année, mais reçu que 10 mois de salaire au lieu de 12 mois.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il a respecté les horaires qu'il a payé toutes les heures travaillées réellement


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour il faut parler en semaines et non en mois lorsqu'on calcule une mensualisation à vous d'imposer les choses là vous avez signé une "clause" ! par contre il faut voir si dans les 8 mois travaillés si vous avez bien été payée pour ce qui est noté sur la mensualisation ... car vous avez dû diviser sur 12 mois non ? donc je ne sais pas si son histoire de 120 heures tient la route à vous de faire vos calculs de votre côté prenez les choses en main ... voir les collègues ! pour la prime de rupture je crois que depuis janvier 2022 c'est au bout de 9 mois après on peut négocier non pour 1 mois près ? mais vos PE ont plutôt l'air du genre 'tu prends ce que je te donne"...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

La clause  notée est contraire à la ccn donc abusive,  il'vous à payé au réel.

Si vous avez bien en revanche calculer votre mensualisation par xx semaines X nbre d'heures accueil semaines X Taux horaire brut normal /12, oui il faut calculer la régularisation. C'est obligatoire. 

En revanche non pas d'indemnités de rupture.


----------



## Gabcoiff (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ,
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses. Le wk dernier j'en ai encore reparlé à cette refuse, apparemment le PE a donné l'impression qu'il va me payer cette régularisation. J'attends la fin du mois pour voir. 
Merci encore. Bonne journée à vous


----------

